# Where We Do, What We Do



## TimmoUK (Jul 13, 2015)

<deleted>


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Be careful taking pics of computer screens as you may run the risk of breaching data protection etc.


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

I work on cranes.

This was final testing of an overhaul job on this crane. New VFD hoists, new bridge drives and a complete rewire.









A couple of cranes about 7000ft underground.









And finally, an old 96 year old hoist that is being replaced in about 3 weeks.


----------



## TimmoUK (Jul 13, 2015)

<deleted>


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Only picture I have...


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

^^ I'm guessing that's the door to a spray booth in the right of pic?


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

TimmoUK said:


> That's pretty cool, where abouts was this?


A gold mine in North West Ontario.


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Computer specialist aka engi


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

This is what I see when I'm working on my night shift.


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

slim_boy_fat said:


> ^^ I'm guessing that's the door to a spray booth in the right of pic?


Nah, that's the door to the photo booth. 
Every car that we get has to be photographed to prove to ford that it's 100% reconditioned and ready for sale.

We do have booths, but they are in a different building.

We have 9 in total

2 smart repair booths (unheated)
1 for primer
1 for baking primer
2 for painting
1 for baking
1 for alloy wheels
And 1 huge one for vans.


----------



## IR655 (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

i cant post a piccy(legal) but its quite a cool view from where i sit at work


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

adamb87 said:


> i cant post a piccy(legal) but its quite a cool view from where i sit at work


You're the lifeguard at the local swimming pool that pervs on people in the changing room?


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

Kerr said:


> You're the lifeguard at the local swimming pool that pervs on people in the changing room?


dam it !! shhhh


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

My chariot of the day was the Skoda. BMW tomorrow.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

One night at work a year or so ago when we were bored and waiting on a lorry to turn up from our Evesham depot


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Different every day for me...
















































Sorry for the photobomb 

Contract into a high end office furniture company as a fitter.


----------

